# Slate multi level viv for my leo...



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all, 

Thought I would start a little thread to show how im going to make my new multi-level viv for my leopard gecko.

She had some trouble shedding before i bought her which has left her with very few toes and mainly stubbs (hence the name) which means she isnt at all good at clinbing or clinging to things. It also doesnt help i only have a little 30x30x30cm viv not giving her a lot of room to do much!

So I started today with buying numerous bits of slate, peddles and other bits to start constructing the levels... it also helps a friend of mine works in a garden centre and informed me you can usually get the broken off egdes and what not for free or large chunks of broken slate for 50p! all the other stones were "borrowed" ...










I got a few bits what have step like features to make climbing up levels easier for her










and a few other flat style pebbles to make rock piles for lounging around










It is all going together tomorrow so I'll get some other photos up.


----------



## RebelRaven (Mar 1, 2011)

Make sure you sterelize all the stones and slate first, if you haven't already, just to make sure there's no nasties on them. Not entirely sure the best method of this as I haven't had to do it myself. I think some people put them in the oven for a while... I'm sure someone who knows more about it will inform you.

Looking forward to seeing the finished product :2thumb:


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

i have been informed by another website member who made hers and told me to put it in the dishwasher so i did this and then rinsed thoroughly under the tap to make sure all soap residue was off the rocks. Wood needs to be cooked at around 220-250 celcius to make sure all nasties are off that.

I've had to hold off the build because she isnt overly well as im sure you know from my thread so im going to wait until she stars eating a bit more ans is nice and comfortable before i star moving anything around! but as soon as i get started ill post some photos.

Poor thing tried to climb her background this evening but didnt get very far and fell off so i want to create a nice little "playground" style viv where she can climb things safely and have enough rom to roam around at her free will!


----------



## Lee92 (Oct 22, 2008)

Boiling water scrub down and then microwave for 10 minutes.

I did get mine from outside though so i wouldn't have thought you would have to be quite so vigorous lol


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

Lee92 said:


> Boiling water scrub down and then microwave for 10 minutes.
> 
> I did get mine from outside though so i wouldn't have thought you would have to be quite so vigorous lol


This has to be the most over the top method of cleaning a rock! Also have fun when the rock explodes in your microwave and destroys half the kitchen


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

OrigamiB said:


> This has to be the most over the top method of cleaning a rock! Also have fun when the rock explodes in your microwave and destroys half the kitchen
> 
> image


:lol2: ouch... Mine was just dishwashed and scrubbed! I think my parents would absolutely kill me if that happened... then again would give them an excuse to buy a new ovew i guess....


----------



## winchy (May 5, 2010)

it does make me chuckle when i see everyone talking about sterilising inert stone, like it will contain some kind of flesh eating superbug or something, for the love of god just wash the thing, 
i mean.. does everyone oven bake their childrens toys before every play session? or microwave your dogs bowl for 10 minutes before each meal? because the amount of potential nasties on those items is about 1 million times more likely.

im sure everyone thinks they are being a careful reptile keeper and 'doing the right things for the animal' etc but it really is daft.

i was under the impression that pretty much everyone knew that heating up a rock will cause it to either break or explode, for wood i can accept that heating in an oven for a short time will help to clean it with all the nooks and crannies.


----------



## leopardgecko_stubbs (Oct 21, 2011)

ok so i gave it a little crack today while cleaning the slate tile thought i might as well while she was out of the viv... I'm not sure on my feelings of this, Ive removed it all now and let stubbs back in made it look the same as it so not to freak her out. May give it another crack when I get her bigger viv on payday have a play around and see what looks best!

first off - the dangers of sharp slate!










overview of viv...










hide 1










moist hide










hide 2 (with my stat probe...)


----------



## Lee92 (Oct 22, 2008)

OrigamiB said:


> This has to be the most over the top method of cleaning a rock! Also have fun when the rock explodes in your microwave and destroys half the kitchen
> 
> image


Ooophft!!

I may have to rethink my method....


----------

